# Grand Canyon High Flow "Probably" Coming in November!



## Managan (Mar 9, 2015)

Gonna make for an interesting twist for our November 25th launch.


----------



## Managan (Mar 9, 2015)

October 25th that is


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

WEEEE HAAAA... I cannot even imagine that kind of fluctuation while running the canyon. We will be patiently waiting for your report when you finish your trip and come back to the foggy reality of the world Managan!!


----------



## gauleygirl2000 (Oct 8, 2016)

I got to run the GC on my permit back in Oct/Nov 2014 and we had the HFE hit us in the afternoon we were hiking up Deer Creek and the Throne Room, thankfully we had 2 people down by the rafts to readjust and re-anchor the rafts. The river rose 4 verticle feet in a few hours and the boats would have washed downstream if they werent there. 

I am on a friends trip launching Oct 26th and originally were planning a layover at Racetrack nov 7-8th. obviously we will have to adjust our plans. 

here is my experience based on 37.5K Highlights from Deer Creek on down. Doris Rapid became huge offset waves that almost flipped multiple 18ft rafts. Upset Rapid was completely washed out. If you are able to make the move into Matkat, the water backwashes a considerable distance and becomes a surging tidal eddy. (actually was quite cool) The normal access to the trail in Havasu was no longer there. you either need an inflatable kayak or are willing to swim up the creek about 100yards to access the trail. Pumpkin Springs was completely under water, despite the river dropping (at 3:30am at 202 camp.) Diving board rock jump was a bit shorter LOL and finally. the last camp above Pearce was a huge deep mud hole mess. (the river significantly dropped by that point)


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

We ran Pierce Ferry to South Cove on that last big November flood. Both Pierce and Iceberg canyon were narrowly runnable but the added wood hazard made them very dangerous. Still a worthy permitless high water adventure. At the time the lake level was such that we had current well past sandy point on Lake Mead with amazing, huge sand waves forming that gave up some memorable surfs!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

I don't recommend that trip for anyone not ready for Class V consequences however. Swimming could easily result in extremely bad outcomes down there...


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Thank you to GCPBA for posting this information.

I hope we get reports and pictures from people. I'd like to see what some of the rapids look like from the scout points.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

David L said:


> Thank you to GCPBA for posting this information.
> 
> I hope we get reports and pictures from people. I'd like to see what some of the rapids look like from the scout points.


Have good friends who will be down there during this, so have that request in as well.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

gauleygirl2000 said:


> I got to run the GC on my permit back in Oct/Nov 2014 and we had the HFE hit us in the afternoon we were hiking up Deer Creek and the Throne Room, thankfully we had 2 people down by the rafts to readjust and re-anchor the rafts. The river rose 4 verticle feet in a few hours and the boats would have washed downstream if they werent there.
> 
> I am on a friends trip launching Oct 26th and originally were planning a layover at Racetrack nov 7-8th. obviously we will have to adjust our plans.
> 
> here is my experience based on 37.5K Highlights from Deer Creek on down. Doris Rapid became huge offset waves that almost flipped multiple 18ft rafts. Upset Rapid was completely washed out. If you are able to make the move into Matkat, the water backwashes a considerable distance and becomes a surging tidal eddy. (actually was quite cool) The normal access to the trail in Havasu was no longer there. you either need an inflatable kayak or are willing to swim up the creek about 100yards to access the trail. Pumpkin Springs was completely under water, despite the river dropping (at 3:30am at 202 camp.) Diving board rock jump was a bit shorter LOL and finally. the last camp above Pearce was a huge deep mud hole mess. (the river significantly dropped by that point)


Nice first post GG. Thanks for the great info.


----------



## Managan (Mar 9, 2015)

Anyone hear anything since the 5th? If the release is on the 14th we won't see it but if it happens on the 7th it will catch us right before Lava. Just a bit curious.


----------



## GCPBA (Oct 22, 2009)

We will have further information for you very soon, about the meeting they had.


----------



## Managan (Mar 9, 2015)

Great! Thanks.


----------



## GCPBA (Oct 22, 2009)

The short update is that there are still a few issues that have to be worked out, but that it is still expected to happen and to start November 7.


----------



## Awoody (Nov 15, 2006)

To whoever drew the Nov. 8th cancellation last Friday, wanna be friends?


----------



## Managan (Mar 9, 2015)

GCPBA said:


> The short update is that there are still a few issues that have to be worked out, but that it is still expected to happen and to start November 7.


Thanks! Looks like it won't catch up to us until Havasu.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

The hydrograph at Phantom from Nov. 2014 event.

USGS Current Conditions for USGS 09402500 COLORADO RIVER NEAR GRAND CANYON, AZ


We are likely to be above Phantom.


----------



## Managan (Mar 9, 2015)

From 2013

http://www.usbr.gov/uc/rm/gcdHFE/2013/pdfs/HFE-RoutingMap.pdf


----------



## GCPBA (Oct 22, 2009)

Good news for you lucky boaters who will be in Grand Canyon November 7-12! Here is a high flow update from the Glen Canyon Dam people, dated October 24.

*At this time we anticipate that a fall HFE is highly probable. This HFE will be the fourth conducted under the Protocol. If an HFE is to occur, the timing will begin on the morning of November 7th at 6:00 AM, releases from Glen Canyon Dam will be increased up to full power plant capacity (approximately 21,000 cfs). At 9:00 AM on November 7th, bypass tubes at Glen Canyon Dam will be opened, one every hour, and releases will continue to increase up to full power plant and bypass capacity (approximately 36,000 cfs) by midday on November 7th. Releases will be maintained at peak release for 4 days (96 hours) and then begin ramping back down. Releases will return to normal operations in the early morning hours of November 12th. 

The entire experiment, including ramping is expected to last nearly 5 full days. 

November releases from Glen Canyon Dam prior to and after the HFE are expected to fluctuate between 6,500 cfs and 9,000 cfs. The total release in November, including the HFE, is anticipated to be approximately 744 kaf. The annual release volume from Lake Powell will not change as a result of the HFE.*


----------



## GCPBA (Oct 22, 2009)

It was officially announced today! From the BuRec folks in Page, at the dam:

*High Flow Experiment at Glen Canyon Dam

*The Bureau of Reclamation will increase water releases from Glen Canyon Dam beginning on Monday, November 7, 2016 to support a high flow experiment (HFE) in partnership with the National Park Service, U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service and U.S. Geological Survey. This high flow experiment will include a peak magnitude release of approximately 36,000 cubic feet per second (cfs) for 96 hours to move accumulated sediment downstream to help rebuild beaches and backwater habitats. The decision to conduct this HFE was made following substantial consultation with Colorado River Basin states, American Indian tribes and involved federal and state agencies.

Reclamation and National Park Service officials remind recreational users to use caution along the Colorado River through Glen and Grand Canyons during the entire week of November 7. Flow level information will be posted at multiple locations in both Glen Canyon National Recreation Area and Grand Canyon National Park. Note that it will take several hours following the beginning and end of the HFE for high flow waters to reach and then recede at downstream locations in the canyons.

High flow experiments benefit the Colorado River ecosystem through Glen and Grand Canyons by moving sand in the river channel and re-depositing it in downstream reaches as sandbars and beaches. Those sandbars provide habitat for wildlife, serve as camping beaches for recreationists and supply sand needed to protect archaeological sites. High flows may also create backwater areas used by young native fishes, particularly the endangered humpback chub.

The HFE will not change the total annual amount of water released from Lake Powell to Lake Mead. Releases later in the water year will be adjusted to compensate for the high volume released during this high flow experiment.

Members of the media who wish to view the high flow experiment should contact Marlon Duke at 385-228-4845 or [email protected].

Additional information about this high flow experiment will be posted and updated online at: Adaptive Management Program | UC Region | Bureau of Reclamation.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Awesome!!!
Great to see concerns for the river environment being put back into the equation.


----------



## Eagle Mapper (Mar 24, 2008)

It's time for some real action for everyone in the big ditch. Tighten down that pfd a little more and hit your lines!!


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

I hope in a few weeks we will get to see a lot of pictures.


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

Here's a video of the release at the dam:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRq_cB1ws6Y


----------



## TonyM (Apr 17, 2006)

Just got off a 10 day kayak self support, high water from above crystal to the take out, it was so good! Giant crashing waves, big whirlpools, great times. Pics to come.


----------



## storm11 (Feb 10, 2006)

A few photos up on the 4CRS Facebook Page


----------



## Managan (Mar 9, 2015)

Just took off yesterday from a 22 day to Pearce. Was not a huge fan of the HFE. Impacted us from Upset down to Diamond. Great to run Lava at 36k but a bunch of other Rapids were washed out and it made the camping and takeout much tougher. Pics to come.


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

Managan said:


> Just took off yesterday from a 22 day to Pearce. Was not a huge fan of the HFE. Impacted us from Upset down to Diamond. Great to run Lava at 36k but a bunch of other Rapids were washed out and it made the camping and takeout much tougher. Pics to come.


We can't wait to hear all about it!! Thanks for sharing with us  Kindly, Renee


----------



## cfboomas (Aug 19, 2008)

The high flow was awesome! nothing like lava at 35-39000!


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm jealous. I would have thought about having a ducky on the trip to carry it back up and run Lava a few times. With lots of safety boaters below!


----------

